# help ID this plant please



## singolz (Oct 27, 2011)

bought it from a LFS looks like a fairly common plant, but I'm a rookie  any ideas?
thanks in advance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It looks like Ludwigia repens x L. arcuata hybrid.


----------



## singolz (Oct 27, 2011)

great thanks! it definitely looks like it from the pictures I looked up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tien13378 (Jul 23, 2007)

Origin in VietNam? One kind of hygrophila - Hygrophyla Polysperma. In local I can collect a lot in the fiel


----------

